# A-26 Invader



## Viper (Dec 23, 2003)

The A-26 invader,is in my opinion one of the best medium attack bombers of all time. What plane do you know of that was developed in world war two and went on to serve in three wars,And its still used today as a water bomber!!!!.reply to this message on what you think of the aircraft


----------



## corpcasselbury (Dec 24, 2003)

Viper said:


> The A-26 invader,is in my opinion one of the best medium attack bombers of all time. What plane do you know of that was developed in world war two and went on to serve in three wars,And its still used today as a water bomber!!!!.reply to this message on what you think of the aircraft



There is no doubt that the A-26 (which became the B-26 upon the retirement of the Martin Marauder) was one of the finest examples of it's type ever flown. It was certainly extremely versatile, given the number of modified variants the USAF came up with over the term of its service life. The Douglas company outdid itself with this plane.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 1, 2004)

fixed the attachment mod. this is just to put the pic that i think your tried to upload.


----------



## corpcasselbury (Jan 3, 2004)

horse[USA said:


> ]fixed the attachment mod. this is just to put the pic that i think your tried to upload.



Nice picture!


----------



## Viper (Jan 3, 2004)

Thnx for the pic it was the one i tried to upload


----------



## cill (Jan 3, 2004)

Viper said:


> Thnx for the pic it was the one i tried to upload


great pic viper, the a-26 was a heck of a strong offensive aircraft. I wouldn't want to be on its target list.


----------



## Viper (Jan 3, 2004)

thnk for comment


----------



## cill (Jan 3, 2004)

have anyone more pics of this or other planes?
loved to see them if you do


----------



## corpcasselbury (Jan 10, 2004)

cill said:


> Viper said:
> 
> 
> > Thnx for the pic it was the one i tried to upload
> ...



Neither would I. The ground attack version packed six .50 machine guns in the nose (plus four more in twin tail and dorsal positions), with an additional *ten* machine guns could be mounted in special packs (eight on the wings in pairs, two more on the outside of the fuselage). Plus, the twin guns in the dorsal mount could be locked forward and fired by the pilot. This meant that an enemy target would be facing no less than *sixteen* .50 caliber machine guns!  Imagine having to face that much firepower...


----------



## corpcasselbury (Jan 10, 2004)

corpcasselbury said:


> cill said:
> 
> 
> > Viper said:
> ...



Whoops, my mistake! Make that *eighteen* .50 caliber machine guns!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2004)

in reply to the very first post on the "A-26", i believe the canberra bomber was introduced as early as 1950, and is still in service with the RAF today


----------



## MP-Willow (Jan 16, 2004)

I would agree that the A_26 was a fine aircraft, but in refferance to the change over from the designation of A-26 to B-26, one must be very caerful. The two are simmilar, and did the same types of jobs, but that dose not mean that they should be concidered in the same breath. I think the B-26 was a little more versital, but really it was the crews in theature, mostly the Pacific who would come up with the different applications and Armorments.

Dose anyone know of any flying now?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 25, 2004)

yea, and it's suiside to attack one allone, and to try and make a second pass at one, bit like a bird.................


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 28, 2004)

MP-Willow said:


> I would agree that the A_26 was a fine aircraft, but in refferance to the change over from the designation of A-26 to B-26, one must be very caerful. The two are simmilar, and did the same types of jobs, but that dose not mean that they should be concidered in the same breath. I think the B-26 was a little more versital, but really it was the crews in theature, mostly the Pacific who would come up with the different applications and Armorments.
> 
> Dose anyone know of any flying now?


umm... The A-26 was called the B-26 in vietnam(B-26 Counter Invader)And the Old b-26 and the A-26 were two very diffrent aircraft,and the old b-26 was decomissioned in 1948 and the a-26 was decommissioned in 1970,In my opinion the Old model of B-26 was not even in comparision with the A-26 in preformance


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 29, 2004)

The A-26 is a Plane that really does deserve all the Fame 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 14, 2004)

napalm on charlie's head, bombs for his tanks, and rockets for his trucks!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 16, 2004)

The Invader is one of my fav World War Two planes. Looks sleek and tough at the same time and carries a helluva lot of guns. Ironically I think I like the plane so much because of the movie 'Always'. I only hope Air Spray in Alberta keeps their fleet long enough for me to get out there and fly one! Flying a plane that flew in WW2?! I can dream!!

-- Chris


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 16, 2004)

Same here   

Hot Space


----------



## Birdmanwest (Feb 17, 2004)

A26.... Wtf is wrong with the design. A shark face on the airplane? It would of been a better design for children's toys from that cheesy look.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 17, 2004)

not all were painted with the sharkface genius it was just a crew preference havent u heard of bomber nose art? or did u think all b17s had memphis belle on the nose?


----------



## Birdmanwest (Feb 17, 2004)

Look, I dont give a shit whether you state the excuses of those "Not all of them, its just a crew preference." Its already been a trademark of that plane and that makes it cheesy impression for the whole A26.

>of bomber nose art? or did u think all b17s had memphis belle on the >nose?
Well let me tell you this. Did you think it will make any difference to the impression, whether its nose artists' or original, "all of them" or "not all of them"?


----------



## Birdmanwest (Feb 17, 2004)

Disregard the fact that it looks cheesy. A shark on the airplane??
That makes it nothing proud for the air creatures nor water creatures.
Atleast make it crow or something.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 17, 2004)

do you know how gay a crow would look on an invader? and anyways shark faces look kool on some planes like P-40 but back to the invader did u think they used shark faces in nam? no and anyways ive never heard of the shark face being part of the a-26's characterization


----------



## Birdmanwest (Feb 17, 2004)

I never said it has to be. I said at least. And Im not thinking about making the whole nose the crow's face. I mean what they did that with the shark is worst. Im glad the germans never made any kind of those cheesy animal ideas. And the do you mind using the proper English? Gay?
looks homosexual or happy??? That does not make sence unless you give me details.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 18, 2004)

alright alright calm down


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2004)

no chedder cheese, this is actually quite funny.............


----------



## Archer (Feb 18, 2004)

Yup, it is funny. I recall reading that the AVG got the idea for shark mouths from a pic of Bf110s in North Africa.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 19, 2004)

yes and what about the bf110's with wasps on their nose?


----------



## Birdmanwest (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds like some source gave you the confidence to post again?
Wow I never knew that, that is something you could be proud to fly in the name of. And I tell you again. Shark(the whole nose face thing), I guess it works for the little immature kids.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 19, 2004)

hey...shutup i never said i liked the shark on the whole nose i said i liked shark on p40 e.g. flying tigers and calm down man


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 19, 2004)

Feller's can we calm down a little here, please 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## Viper (Feb 19, 2004)

Birdmanwest said:


> A26.... Wtf is wrong with the design. A shark face on the airplane? It would of been a better design for children's toys from that cheesy look.


wut!!! that is one of the shapest designs ever


----------



## Viper (Feb 19, 2004)

Hot Space said:


> Same here
> 
> Hot Space


Im planning for water bombing with the a-26 to be my career,i go to penthold (airsprays base)very often and look around,we also worked along side them cropdusting i was able to go in one and i took some film of them,i decided thats what i wanted to do


----------



## Viper (Feb 19, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> do you know how gay a crow would look on an invader? and anyways shark faces look kool on some planes like P-40 but back to the invader did u think they used shark faces in nam? no and anyways ive never heard of the shark face being part of the a-26's characterization


a a-26 with a crow!!!! WHAT!!??? a shrk mouth is sopposed to represent fierceness and strike fear into the enemy,it ussually doesnt but it looks kool


----------



## Viper (Feb 19, 2004)

Birdmanwest said:


> I never said it has to be. I said at least. And Im not thinking about making the whole nose the crow's face. I mean what they did that with the shark is worst. Im glad the germans never made any kind of those cheesy animal ideas. And the do you mind using the proper English? Gay?
> looks homosexual or happy??? That does not make sence unless you give me details.


acctually the germans were one of the first with the shark mouth moron,on thier bf-110 and some 109's


----------



## Birdmanwest (Feb 19, 2004)

Well Germans made or not thats not the whole point. The point is that shark thing makes the plane look low quality. And do you have any proof of the bf110?


----------



## Viper (Feb 19, 2004)

yup i seen in a book, and it looked cheap,ur the furst guy i seen that doesnt like sharkmouths


----------



## Birdmanwest (Feb 19, 2004)

> a shrk mouth is sopposed to represent fierceness and strike fear into the enemy,it ussually doesnt but it looks kool



Are you serious? How old are you. I mean who in the pilots would be scared and say "Oh no he has shark painting. Im so scared."


----------



## Birdmanwest (Feb 19, 2004)

> yup i seen in a book, and it looked cheap,ur the furst guy i seen that doesnt like sharkmouths


Well I searched the internet all over and there are no signs of sharmouth in bf110 nor bf109. At least it never became any trademark of it. I guess the germans learned their lesson early.


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 19, 2004)

Hot Space


----------



## Viper (Feb 19, 2004)

thankyou for proveing to him that his beloved lufwaffe started it all


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 19, 2004)

Shhhhh   

Hot Space


----------



## Viper (Feb 19, 2004)

Birdmanwest said:


> > a shrk mouth is sopposed to represent fierceness and strike fear into the enemy,it ussually doesnt but it looks kool
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? How old are you. I mean who in the pilots would be scared and say "Oh no he has shark painting. Im so scared."


HEY I DIDNT MAKE IT UP!!!!!,it just adds charector,who cares about a frigen painting on the front of a plane just drop the subject and talk about the a-26


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 19, 2004)

Now that sounds a very good idea feller's 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## Viper (Feb 19, 2004)

yes it does


----------



## Birdmanwest (Feb 19, 2004)

Well well Hot space. See how it looks cheesy. The picture from 1930's look like someone in modern have collaged it. That look like very old prototype of Bf110 and I guess the they learned their lesson afterwards.



> and I guess the they learned their lesson afterwards.



see that? does this look like im saying your lying? And you dont have any proof that Germans have started it.


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 19, 2004)

So I guess that this one is a fake as well or are you calling me a liar again  

A Me 110C of 7./ZG 76 taken in France in 1940.







And here's the Site it came from...

http://www.luftarchiv.de/

Hot Space


----------



## Viper (Feb 19, 2004)

birdman give up when your ahead,you cant win,just give it a rest,shark mouths look cool and they are there for looks,its just paint


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 20, 2004)

...and eating people! RAAAAAR!!!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2004)

stop scaring me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2004)

yes remember the little ones....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 21, 2004)

lol


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 21, 2004)

less of the little if you don't mind................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 22, 2004)

yes lets not be michael jackson


----------



## Viper (Feb 23, 2004)

yes lets not


----------



## Viper (Feb 23, 2004)

anyroad,back to the a-26,i talked to a firebomber and Airspray,the a-26 owners,are slowly decommisioning the fleet of a-26's and replaceing them with turbines!!,there is going to be only 6 out 25 running this coming seson and the rest might be used if the need arises


----------



## Viper (Feb 23, 2004)

The turbines are called airtractor 802's,primaraly a cropduster,with an adaptation to be a firebomber,it holds a load of 800 u.s gallons and has a cruiseing speed of about 150mph ill give a link
http://www.airtractor.com/


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 23, 2004)

how not fun at all!


----------



## Viper (Feb 24, 2004)

ya its pretty sad.....and the 802 costs about 2million each with poontoon modification


----------



## Viper (Feb 25, 2004)

The a-26 is also haveing problems with the spar and people are whining about the roar of the radial engines so they want turbines for queitness


----------



## Viper (Feb 27, 2004)

its sad really


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 28, 2004)

got that thing looks ugly


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 29, 2004)

wat the lancaster? 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 29, 2004)

no..................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 29, 2004)

i agree with c.c.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2004)

you would.......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2004)

8)


----------



## Viper (Mar 6, 2004)

802 ugly???,acctually they look awsome when there on wheels but with floats they are not apealing,its almost as ugly as a lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2004)

why does everybody think the lanc. is ugly, it's a beautiful machine..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

everyone thinks the lanc is ugly because it is. now quit complaining and go back to bed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2004)

the lanc was beatiful.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

its only the nose im complaining about 8) the rest of it looks ok 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 4, 2004)

the nose is one of the best parts...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2004)

the tail is the best


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 8, 2004)

no it's not..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

it is, twin rudders look good on every plane 8)


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 9, 2004)

Not every plane. The prototype Stuka had twin rudders and it looked stupid.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

ill be the judge of that, any pictures of one?


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 9, 2004)

I've got one in a book. I couldn't find anything on the 'net but let's just say it ain't pretty.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2004)

just finished my grand slam lancaster and the nose looks amazing..........


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2004)

Lightning Guy said:


> Not every plane. The prototype Stuka had twin rudders and it looked stupid.



Do you have a picture of that????? I've never seen one.

Yeah, the Invader was, and is, a badass plane. Reminds me of a small B-25 Mitchell, which is my favorite American medium bomber.

Thorlifter


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2004)

yup both the invader and the B-25 are cool planes 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 11, 2004)

Due to two requests (and personal curiosity), I have searched and found a Ju-87 V1 picture.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2004)

> Description: Ugly! (-ier than normal)



ok, that stuka's ugly, but normal stukas were good looking..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2004)

that doesnt look ugly, it just looks out of place


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2004)

i think the weel housings might just save it from being called ugly..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2004)

actually the more i look at that the more i like it 8)


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, whether you like the way it looked or not, lateral stability was horrible.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 14, 2004)

on one of the early test flights didn't the tail come off and the pilot span to his death??


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jun 14, 2004)

My source doesn't mention the tail comming off. The plane did enter an unrecoverable spin that killed both the pilot and observer but apprently they intitial plane was flown without dive brakes and that may have played a critical role in the accident.


----------



## Viper (Jan 29, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> yup both the invader and the B-25 are cool planes 8)


thats rite


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

MY GOD VIPER! WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN THE PAST YEAR?! Welcome back mate! 8)


----------



## Viper (Feb 2, 2005)

lost, good 2 be back though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Lost, arent we all


----------



## Viper (Feb 21, 2005)

yea


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow, you must be lost, took you 17 days to find that post


----------



## Viper (Jul 31, 2005)

and im back again,what was that,6months?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah pretty much  Welcome back again!


----------

